
Show HN: Cowyodel – Easily move data between computers with cowyo - qrv3w
https://github.com/schollz/cowyodel
======
fiatjaf
This is amazing (or at least seems to be).

Yesterday I installed a tool called piknik to help me move things (basically
copy-pastes) between my home computer and my VPS, but it is so complex to use,
not to mention the bizarre setup, having to keep a server running and so on.

This one looks clearer, easier to type and it comes with a server already!

